# A good multibutton mouse for X ?



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

OK, so I went to my neighborhood best buy store and tried to find a USB mouse.

I looked and looked, I did find mice, USB mice, multibutton USB mice, but none of em looked nice, not were they made by companies which I assume have Mac Drivers.

So my question to you multibutton users is this:
which mouse is good for OS X ?
I want a multibutton one, and preferably an optical one 


Thanks

Admiral


----------



## Zapchud (Oct 21, 2001)

You know, Logitech mice is never a bad choice, especially not the MouseMan Dual Optical!
They do not yet make drivers for X, but you will get all buttons working in eventual games, the scroll and second button will work automatically in programs/finder!


----------



## uoba (Oct 21, 2001)

How many times do I have to tell people on this site.... (just kiddin'!)

Kensington Optical Multi-button mouse with scrollwheel -- has drivers for OSX  & OSX.1!!!!


Fantastic mouse with programmable buttons and also an option to vastly excelerate the mousepointer.


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 21, 2001)

Try out some and see which one suits you the best. I think it's very personal. I, for example, hate Logitech and really like Microsofts mice. Neither Logitech or Microsoft has any drivers for Mac OS X, but most things work anyway, you won't be able to custumize any of the settings though until the manufacturers release the drivers or until USB Overdrive for Mac OS X is availiable. I think Kensington has Mac OS X drivers.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 21, 2001)

I was thinking about getting the Logitech dual optical mouse....but later I just realize I can't stand the slow speed of all the third party mouse under X (I did the mouse speed up trick. I works but the speed is terrible when moving the mouse slow)

I bought the Kensington Optcal mouse because they have the X driver. With the driver I can move the mouse very smoooooothly


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 21, 2001)

I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical and I have no problems with the mouse speed in either Mac OS X och Mac OS 9. It's the same as with my Apple mouse.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 21, 2001)

I have the Logitech 3 button Wheelmouse.  It's not an optical mouse, but it is a 3 button mouse with the wheel acting not only as a wheel but a 3rd button.  I purchased this mouse because it was one of the few mice that worked with LinuxPPC 2000 (when it was installed).  I did not purchase it for aesthic reasons, it's comfortable (better than the puck that came with my G3) and it works.  Just so you know, Mac OS X automatically supports 3 button mice.  You really don't need to worry about drivers unless you want to customize the buttons for something other than the standard configuration.  Right-button is always "control-click", and the wheel works automatically in most programs for scrolling through windows.  In Quake 3 Arena, my mouse is set up through the program such that the left button is fire, the wheel rotates through the weapons, and right-click is zoom - totally awesome.


----------



## jaksha (Oct 21, 2001)

I have been using the Macally Ioptijr which is a three button plus scroll wheel.  It is USB and works fine with OSX.  Very happy with it.

Dave


----------



## zerologic (Oct 21, 2001)

I wanted a small mouse that was light as well.

A friend had (he has since sold and purchased a Ti/500) a Sony VAIO super slim with the Sony (Windows 98/Sony VAIO ONLY according to the box) mini mouse.

One day, I decided to just plug it in and guess what? I'm using it right now. All 3 buttons work as does the scroll wheel.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 21, 2001)

i have a story a lot like that I got a Microsoft Sidewinder joystick for a dell laptop and FS 2000
i couldn't get it to work on the Dell but it works on my iBook with no drivers for it and it isn't even supposed to work on  the mac.


----------



## Olu (Oct 22, 2001)

I've got both the Kensington 5 button optical mouse with scroll wheel and the Microsoft optical Intellimouse.

Kensington:  Has drivers (which are not complete).  The buttons have a more solid click to them.  Kensington mouse has "chording" (pressing 2 buttons at the same time to make yet another type of click).  However the shape of the mouse makes it hard to pick up and until I padded it I clicked the side buttons by accident often.  I also find that the Kensington mouse (in both OS9 and OSX) a little slower than the Microsoft mouse.  By that I mean the mouse click is sometimes registered at a point after where I clicked.  This usually occurs when re-sizing a window and can be annoying because it often activates another window.

Microsoft:  Much more traditional mouse feel.  Easy to pick up and move around.  Buttons and mouse seem a bit more plastic compared to the Kensington.  Seems quicker to clicks then the Kensington mouse (see above comment).  In OS9 had much better drivers than Kensington.

Conclusion:  I'm using Kensington now but I prefer the Microsoft mouse.  I'll continue using the Kensington mouse now until the Intellimouse drivers come out and then I'll have another comparo.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

I will try to find a kensington next time I go shopping


----------



## Jadey (Oct 22, 2001)

Nobody mentioned the MacAlly iSweetNet. Comes with multiple colours to match your flavor of mac, 2 buttons, scroll wheel, optical and works in Mac OS X.1.


----------



## squirell1357 (Oct 22, 2001)

Admiral,
I can't persuade you enough to commit to a logitech mouse; and can't dissuade you enough from buying kensington. Especially optical. I have found the ergonimics, the tracking and resolution of the logitech mouse to be unsurpassed. I have tried SEVERAL different Kensington mice and found them to be crap. The last kensington mouse I bought (top o the line Optical Pro) had its switches stop working about 4 months after purchasing causing very sporadic hard-to-diagnose erratic behavior. (A documented problem on mac fixit). The mice would not track on a pretty common surfaceformica. the shape of the mouse made it diffucult to manipulate (the sides taper of at a shallow curve to the desktopsimilar to the MS intellimouse which I dsiliked for 1. being way to big 2. felt cheap)
I bought the 3 button optical wheelmouse from logitech. It fits the hand very nicely (no more cramps).  It feels solid and is easy to maneuver. Logitech seems to be commited to supporting the mac platform (though they have no OSX native support yet). All buttons and the wheel on my mouse work fine in OS X 10.1 without any drivers at all. 
Of course you will have to decide by trying them, but I have gone through a bit of pain with the mice I have tried in the past 2 years.
my passionate 2¢


----------



## doppelbock (Oct 22, 2001)

I have *always* used a Kensington mouse....the 4 button Thinking Mouse came with me through 3 different Macs - it finally got retired when I got my dual800 ADB-less Quicksilver.

I bought the Kensington Optical Pro which is quite nice, although I agree that its hard to pick up without clicking the side buttons.....but....last week I got the Turbo Mouse Pro trackball from kensignton...absolutely love it (although it's expensive...).

I have never had any hardware or software problems with kensington.....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

Given that I have not yet bought my new mouse, keep em coming


----------



## sfish (Oct 23, 2001)

I've used many multiple-button mouses (mice? I never have found out which you're supposed to use) over the years and I will agree with those who posted before: Kensington and Logitech are hard to beat.

Having said that, I'm currently using the Wacom Graphire2.  It's a $99 high-quality wireless 2-button mouse with scrollwheel and drawing pen.  Mac OS X.1 drivers are advertised on the box and available at the Wacom site & VersionTracker.  Pressure sensitivity is supported for programs that are programmed for it.  I love this mouse/pen combo.  It might be more than you need, but the quality & price were right for me.

Comes with a couple of Mac OS 9 software packages (Photoshop LE and Painter Classic).  3 color schemes.  Did I mention it's really cool?  

http://www.wacom.com/graphire/index.cfm


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2001)

Microsoft.

I know that this name is an alias for Satan around here, but the basic IntelliMouse with IntelliEye function (a two-button mouse with a wheel that also functions as a third button, plus it's optical) is a very good mouse. If it fits your hand, it's great. Naturally supported by OS X, great MS driver for OS 8.6-9.x.

We also have Logitech mice at work that have about the same features like the IntelliMouse. But I have to say that the MS product fits me better here.


----------



## sfish (Oct 23, 2001)

I found the buttons on that MS mouse to be a little too easy to press down. I was constantly pressing them inadvertently.  That might have more to do with my tendency to drink half a pot of strong coffee every morning, though.


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2001)

No, not really. I drink 10-20 espresso on an average day, so I guess I would have the same symptoms.  Maybe some mice are not of the same quality. I also think that people have different preferences. I like the MS mouse. Others don't. Free will. But I guess with MS, Logitech and Kensington, the list of good mouse-makers is about done. There are of course also cheapo-makers that can be added to the list. Not because their mice are good, but because they're cheap. You can basically grab any USB-mouse, even those sold for PC only, and use them with OS X and OS 9 (with USB Overdrive, a shareware driver for anything USB).


----------



## lethe (Jun 22, 2002)

well, this thread seemed pretty fairly divided between kensington and logitech.  i just got a logitech wheelmouse.

it s pretty good.  i like having that scroll wheel, and right-click.

i also got a logitech gamepad.  that didn t go as well.  no software support.


----------



## dani++ (Jun 22, 2002)

I use a wireless (not optical) Logitech mouse and the results so far are quite good.


Logitech has drivers (in beta), check out http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=14421&db=mac 



dani++


----------



## avg joe (Jun 22, 2002)

I've always had good luck with the Kensington Mice (mouses) also. The new Studiomouse  by Kensington looks promising too. They designed it to fit with Macs specifically. Check it out.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 22, 2002)

The following are tried and true:
1.Any Microsoft Optical+Wheel+Many buttons work GREAT under Mac OS X
2.Any Logitech Optical+Wheel+Many buttons work also GREAT under Mac OS X

But selecting a mouse is a VERY personal decision in which no-one can say that this is better than that. Also, any of the two companies mice because they start at medium to high prices offer GREAT quality 

However, personally would go for Logitech because I think that they are sturdier and you feel them more while moving and clicking around with them.

Still, at home I use my Apple Pro mouse just because it feels right


----------



## voice- (Jun 22, 2002)

I have 2 kinds of multibuttoners, one is MS and the other is Logitech. I like the MS one better


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2002)

I like the mouse that came on my Wacom Graphire.  No cord or mouseball because the drawing tablet tracks it.  Left and right mouse buttons and a scroll wheel.  I recommend that.


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 23, 2002)

I went through three MS intellimouse explorers before dumping it for a Kinsington Optical Pro mouse (which has drivers available for MacOSX.  It's been great and has outlasted any of my MS mice. 

I also have a cordless logitech mouse (not optical) on my family iMac.  It's performed quite well.  Either Logitech or Kensington would be good choices.  Logitech does not have final drivers out but they do have beta version drivers which seem to work fine on the imac.


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2002)

There is a drive for Microsoft Intellimouse, get it at mactopia.com

Viktor


----------



## nichrome (Jun 23, 2002)

Forget Logitech. Five buttons is where it's at, and Logitech fails to deliver this.

Two great choices.

1. kärna Precision LLC: Razer Boomslang 2000 dpi.
2. Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0.

The latter comes with IntelliPoint drivers for Mac OS X. The first does not, so you need USB Overdrive, for instance, for full functionality.

The MS one isn't for lefties, by the way. The Boomslang is symmetrical so lefties aren't left out (no pun intended).

I hear Kengsingtons are okay, too, but I haven't tried one, so...

Oh, and, be sure to install MaxMenus and have one of your mouse buttons pop up an app/shortcut menu. A really good way to improve your workflow.


----------



## Koelling (Jun 23, 2002)

I love my cordless optical Logitech Mousman. I like the way it's shapped (great improvement over my previous puck mouse) and the batteries last a lot longer than the microsoft cordless mouse IMO. 3 buttons plus the scroll wheel works as the fourth. It works great for me and it has os x drivers now, even though it worked great before with simply Overdrive.


----------



## zots (Jun 23, 2002)

does anybody else go through a mouse every couple of months(usually around 3 months).  i find that my excessive q3 habits tend to wear out left and right click so i am always buying new mice.  

i wish there was an indestructible gamers mouse.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 24, 2002)

I can highly recommend the Logitech Mice. I have a single-optical wheel-mouse and it is just the right size and weight and wonderfully accurate. It works well from the kitchen benchtop to my beadspread (perfect for those late-night brainstorming sessions). They've always been very good with drivers, though OS X ran the mouse right out of the box.


----------



## dtmdoc (Jun 24, 2002)

i recently purchased the Kensington optical elite mouse which 
is compatible with x.  it has 4 buttons and a wheel.

now my pc envy days are almost over..

now all i wish for is more games for the mac.

cant wait for warcraft 3.... but that is besides the point


----------



## Zeigan (Jun 26, 2002)

I have used two of the MS Intellimouse Explorer brands.  THe original Intellimouse explorer worked great and now i have the Intellimouse Explorer Wireless, or whatever its called.  The wireless and optical mouse.  It feels fine.  The buttons are in good locations although the two on the side (forward and back) took adjusting to since they are in a different spot from my first mouse.  

My mom has the Logitech Wireless optical.  Only problem i have with it is that it is a tad small for my hands and only has one button on the side. 

It all depends on what feels good in your hands.


Oh yeah, no problems with either one being wireless.  Both work at over 10 feet from the sensor. The MS mice drivers work fine in OSX.  Dont know about the Logitech ones.


----------



## originaljohn (Jun 26, 2002)

Macally iOptinet. (USB)

Sturdy but light mouse (i hate mice that creak and can be deformed easily -- makse them feel cheap).

Great OS X functionality


----------



## wayne (Jun 28, 2002)

The Logitech  Dual Optical Mouse is really nice, and their OSX driver works very well.   The 4th button does not get in the way of normal use and the driver allows you to program key strokes or pre-set definitions (I programmed the 'back' function using key strokes).


----------



## pcouture (Jun 28, 2002)

Admiral,

I, too, use the Ioptinet by Macally. You can download a nice utility from Macally which enables you to customize buttons for each specific app.

Great OS X support, nice feel. I don't like saying this too much, but it even feels more precise than my Apple Pro Mouse!!!

My only criticism: the thing LIGHTS UP LIKE THERE IS NO TOMORROW!!! It screams: Radiation.. Back off!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 28, 2002)

so if I were to buy one I would need a lead vest to protect myself and be insured that I can have ancestors ?  : p


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

I currently have a Logitech Optical (the $20 one) and I'm fairly happy with it. Except my family's computer (not mine) is using the mouse that came with my iMac (the Apple Pro mouse) and it has only 1 button. They want at least two buttons, so I'm going to get that Kensington Studio one with the trackpad and I'll give my current mouse to my family. I think I'll hang the Apple Pro Mouse on the wall, it's just SOO cool, I wish it had 3 buttons...


----------



## lethe (Jun 28, 2002)

one thing about the logitech mouse is, the scroll wheel works only for scrolling.  its button functionality doesn t seem to do anything.  might be nice if i could map it to option-click, you know?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

With USB overdrive and Maxmenus I set my scroll wheel to open a popup with Mail, Omniweb, IE, Adium, etc. when I click it


----------

